# 1947 "H" Whizzer Restoration Tips-Ohio



## cincywhizzer (Jan 23, 2013)

I am in process of starting restoration of a 1947 H Whizzer bought new from my grandfather. I am in Ohio and looking for ideas for motor rebuilding, fenders straightened, frame painting and rechroming. I want to keep as original as possible.


----------



## cincywhizzer (Jan 23, 2013)

*1947 H Photo*










Photo of my 1947 H Project


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jan 23, 2013)

*whizzer*

Fork is bent! Your going to spend a lot of money to bring that back to new condition. Harvey from Memorylane can help you with parts. Whizzer Don is the best with motors and restoring bikes. good luck


----------



## mason_man (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice, what does the motor look like.


Ray


----------



## cincywhizzer (Jan 28, 2013)

The motor seems to be in pretty good shape. I am going to have Jerry Lane look at Motor/Bike and give me a better idea of where I stand and what parts I will need. The motor has not ran since 1949.


----------



## evanknighs (Jan 29, 2013)

i will do it,going to have Jerry Lane look at Motor/Bike and give me a better idea of where I stand and what parts I will need. The motor has not ran since 1949.


----------



## SchwinnChester (Jan 13, 2015)

Any update on this Whizzer....


----------

